

Show HN: Recommendo – New Word of Mouth Tool vs. Ad Algorithms - BenJammin81
https://www.recommen.do/en/index.html

======
BenJammin81
Forget Advertising – Use Recommendo, the iOS App for Personal Recommendations
from your Friends

